# sticky dust removal?



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

I am not the most consistent cleaner, so often when I actually get down to deep cleaning an area there is dust on it - dust that actually is stuck to the object and only smudges when I attempt to scrub it off with cleaning soap and water. It seems to have mixed with grease and/or moisture to form an almost glue-like substance. How do I get the dust off without using something nasty and toxic? (And yes I know the best cure is prevention... like me getting off my lazy butt and cleaning more often







)


----------



## jrpbrown1 (May 23, 2005)

A damp microfiber cloth might do the trick.


----------



## mpchez (Sep 30, 2007)

i like those green scrubby pads- not sure of their official name
for sticky stuff

dish soapy water is also good for anything greasy


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

is the item washable? I've got dr bronners soap diluted in a spray bottle and would try that and a rag, then follow with plain water.


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrpbrown1* 
A damp microfiber cloth might do the trick.









: Microfiber cloths are great!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I would guess the dust is sticky with grease. My kitchen ceiling fan has this issue. Dish soap had been my friend but I would use whatever grease-cleaner you thought best for the underlying surface.


----------

